
Ask HN:  What YC companies are built mainly with PHP? - jnankin
I know of two so far:<p>- iCracked (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.themuse.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;icracked&#x2F;full-stack-backend-developer)<p>- interstateapp (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.interstateapp.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;10699086100&#x2F;the-fuel-of-interstate-one-year-later)
======
czbond
As much of a "bad wrap" that PHP has - you can still build a modern,
functional app with it. You might not be able to move as quickly as with say
Node these days - but it can be built. Although, knowing Rails, Php, Node, and
a few others very well - I would spend the few weeks to teach the team node.
The productivity saved down the road would be immense (I say this from having
started a few tech startups 1php, 2rails, 1node)

~~~
michaelmior
[http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/05/its-bad-
rap-...](http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/05/its-bad-rap-not-bad-
wrap/)

~~~
czbond
Wow - that's it?

~~~
michaelmior
Sorry if that came off as condescension. That wasn't the intent. I just found
the link rather interesting. (And I'll admit I do tend to be rather pedantic,
so apologies.)

~~~
czbond
No worries, I did learn something. I probably took that in a way I shouldn't
have. Thanks!

------
smartwater
[http://builtwith.com/](http://builtwith.com/)

------
OafTobark
\- HelloFax

